# Bomb shelter grow room.



## Alchemist420 (Oct 28, 2008)

Well i have a 12 ft by 15 ft room that was used for a bomb shelter. a friend and i have already painted the entire room white. there is a shelf that spreads along the wall, halfway through the room. there are 3 main vents and 1 small pipe vent. All i have to do is drill into the cement so i can put some fat dead bolts with an indescructable latch and lock. The shelter is located ruffly 330 ft away from my house. It is on a vacant 4 acre property. I don't have any kids or snoopy neigbors living by me. No one really ever goes over there; it looks creepy from the outside and extremely hard to see from the ground or the air. There are huge ukeliptis tree everywhere.  I basically want to grow a bunch of dank in there. i would have to run 300+ extension cable from my house to power the lights/fan/ ect. i dont want to use anything other than CFL's to keep the power bill on the down low. ill try to get some pictures to show you guys but it's getting dark and i just want to know what you think. i want to shoot for at least 5 plants. i'm still deciding what method of grow i want to use. my only concern would be the extension cable being a dead givaway to where i live.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 28, 2008)

howdy there, first off, seems like a wonderful spot to make pot.second, if you are going through all that trouble, don't rely on CFL's cover the lighting part of your plans....CFL's are for the closet grower.....i would use lots of 8' floro tubes (T12's are the cheapest) for veg and atleast 2 1000w HPS's for flower....otherwise it will be hard to justify the effort ..btw, how many plants do you want to grow at one time ???


----------



## The New Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Alchemist420 said:
			
		

> Well i have a 12 ft by 15 ft room that was used for a bomb shelter. a friend and i have already painted the entire room white. there is a shelf that spreads along the wall, halfway through the room. there are 3 main vents and 1 small pipe vent. All i have to do is drill into the cement so i can put some fat dead bolts with an indescructable latch and lock. The shelter is located ruffly 330 ft away from my house. It is on a vacant 4 acre property. I don't have any kids or snoopy neigbors living by me. No one really ever goes over there; it looks creepy from the outside and extremely hard to see from the ground or the air. There are huge ukeliptis tree everywhere.  I basically want to grow a bunch of dank in there. i would have to run 300+ extension cable from my house to power the lights/fan/ ect. i dont want to use anything other than CFL's to keep the power bill on the down low. ill try to get some pictures to show you guys but it's getting dark and i just want to know what you think. i want to shoot for at least 5 plants. i'm still deciding what method of grow i want to use. my only concern would be the extension cable being a dead givaway to where i live.



  Not to tell you what to do but I wouldn't do it. It's not your property and there's a great chance you will be found out by the owners of the property or if someone stumbles upon it and wants to check it out, whether its kids looking for a party place or hideout.....but if you feel that secure, go ahead.
CFL's aren't very good for flowering, you can run a 600 HPS (depending on how much you want to grow, it won't do the whole space) without raising an eyebrow in regards to your electric bill. You'd be smarter if you bought the land, your fingerprints will most likely be all over the place if found so the fact that you don't own it isn't going to help you there. Other than that it sounds like a grrreat grow room!!!  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Alchemist420 (Oct 28, 2008)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> Not to tell you what to do but I wouldn't do it. It's not your property and there's a great chance you will be found out by the owners of the property or if someone stumbles upon it and wants to check it out, whether its kids looking for a party place or hideout.....but if you feel that secure, go ahead.
> CFL's aren't very good for flowering, you can run a 600 HPS (depending on how much you want to grow, it won't do the whole space) without raising an eyebrow in regards to your electric bill. You'd be smarter if you bought the land, your fingerprints will most likely be all over the place if found so the fact that you don't own it isn't going to help you there. Other than that it sounds like a grrreat grow room!!!  GOOD LUCK!



Yea i was skeptical about it at first, though ive lived here my entire life. i will be honest, there is a property about 200 ft on the opposite side of mine and the shelter. there is a small living trailer along the fence but all they see is ferns and manzanita. the main house is way out of sight about 600 ft back. There were only two kids that lived in the neihborhood that would take their friends over there and they would throw up some lame tags. they have all moved out and moved on so i think it's chillin. i had to shovel so much nasty crap out of that bunker that if anyone would have remembered it; they wouldn't want to go back. ill set the extension cable like 30 ft back way underground and into the shelter somewhere. the property was owned by a guy that tried to build a house but then got to old. he told my family and i to keep and eye on the property and he then moved away. nothing has happened there since and i think he's dead. i was also thinking about fingerprints... when i get it up and running ill wipe the place down and where some gloves to work in there i guess.  thanks for the information on lighting, both of u.

i would like to grow a solid 5 plants. can someone recomend how many lights for each plant and what kind of light it is?


----------



## Alchemist420 (Oct 28, 2008)

I must also mention again that the energy consumption of the lights has to be minimum. *please tell me if the lighting needed for 5 plants is just out of the question to keep the electric bill unnoticeable.*


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 28, 2008)

Alchemist420 said:
			
		

> I must also mention again that the energy consumption of the lights has to be minimum. *please tell me if the lighting needed for 5 plants is just out of the question to keep the electric bill unnoticeable.*



Well I got just what your looking for. Check out this web sit and keep notes for yourself.


http://www.nationalgardenwholesale.com/ngw/downloads.aspx


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 29, 2008)

well is it safe? and is it in your premise ? 
if so...

I would love to visit there with yall and party hard.. and help yall to fix up the seutp.. and create the clones off 5 mothers (when we can work off to get all 5 females)...then yall on yall own..  flours. and cfls is great yeah..400 and 600 hps will do good job too


----------



## Trent45 (Oct 29, 2008)

Running a 300ft extension cord sounds like a good trail for cops to follow to me.


----------



## Alchemist420 (Oct 29, 2008)

up
i got some good input, anymore?


----------



## benamucc (Oct 29, 2008)

here's my $.02 if you don't mind...

extension cord trail...this is real.  even buried it will lead back to your house, but at least if it's buried "out of sight, out of mind."  also pack rats or other rodents that love to chew cable aren't going to mess you up.  your friendly electrical supply house will have cable you can bury.  prolly wanna know how much you can get from your breaker box before you go willy nilly on light purchases.  remember, fans and any other goodies you'll want to plug in are going to total up quick.

walking back and forth to this place is going to wear in a trail to "nowhere" at some point.  even if you approach at different angles and areas, it will be obvious eventually that there is an entry and exit.  

vacant property gets bought and sold all the time.  even if the guy is gone and dead, next of kin, or new owner/realtor will inevitably show up.  i can't tell you what to do, but it makes me nervous for you, especially with the power supply leading back to you know who.

keep us posted on how it works out!


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 29, 2008)

I would blow that place up! , but thats just me.

Really, what you should do is run a dedicated circuit (s) to that room from the Main panel. A couple of 20 amp would be great.
You can use Romex and cheap conduit and bury it all. Alot safer then running xcords man. 

Do what you feel is in your "comfort" zone. I wouldn't worry about running a HID. You will be happier with that rather then CFL's, imo.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2008)

I have to tell you that I think this is a really bad idea.  You are going to have to run a very large gauge extension cord if it is going to be 300' long.  If you are not going to do this right with the lighting you need, you will be very disappointed with your yield--flowering with CFLs will give you very little bud--You should read up on CFLs they are in no way shape or form cheaper to run than HPS.  This is not your property.  I just think it is bad Karma.


----------



## Alchemist420 (Oct 29, 2008)

guys stay posted! thanks for the information and concern; i really appreciate all of this! i'm taking all information in consideration for sure!

i have an hour class at school but when i get back ill throw some pictures up that i took this morning. you guys might be surprised by how camo it is.


----------



## benamucc (Oct 29, 2008)

whenever i think or hear of an undergound grow the picture of the escape hatch comes to my mind...

hxxp://www.ssqq.com/archive/vinlin19.htm

enjoy  :bong1:


----------



## kaotik (Oct 29, 2008)

that's a lot of trouble for 5 plants imo.
if i were just doing a small 5 plant grow, i'd just light em up in my house.. around here if you get busted with 5, they'd just take them. 5 plants is F all. but i guess laws differ from place to place, and some pathetic backwards countrys (*cough* the US *cough*) could give you much trouble even for so little.

it just seems to me that you'd be in just as much trouble either way. but growing at home would be less risk.
 the extension chord leads right to you anyway.. so IMO you're almost better to do it in your own house where you know there's less chance of somebody stumbling upon them. (other kids hung out there, what makes you think the next generation wont sometime too?)

i just think this could be a big waste of time for you. (love the idea of an underground bunker grow.. but not if it's not on my own property. and i hate the idea of extention chords)

butgood luck to you if you decide to (should do a journal of it here if you do)


----------



## Tater (Oct 29, 2008)

1) its not your property = dumb move
2) if you are going to grow with cfls do it in a pc case
3) the amount of cfl's required to flower 5 plants would far exceed the power consumed by a single 400 watt hps
4) IT'S NOT YOUR PROPERTY
5) You need to understand the laws of electrical impedence.  You are trying to take a 120volt line with 15 amps of power draw and run it 300 ft.  You are looking at oh 300-600 bucks worth of extension cord just to have any decent amount of juice left at the end of it.
6) It's not your property
7) If its NOT YOUR PROPERTY don't you think people may get suspicious when they see you going there every day?

all in all this sounds like a monumentally bad idea.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 29, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> 1) its not your property = dumb move
> 2) if you are going to grow with cfls do it in a pc case
> 3) the amount of cfl's required to flower 5 plants would far exceed the power consumed by a single 400 watt hps
> 4) IT'S NOT YOUR PROPERTY
> ...



I would like to add one thing to this Tater:

IT IS NOT YOUR PROPERTY  .


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 29, 2008)

My bad, I misread this. I thought it was his Shelter.

Hey man, bad move.

ITS NOT ON YOUR PROPERTY.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 29, 2008)

for that size place i would not take the risk to grow just 5 plants.if i was crazy enough to use this area i would load it up with plants.also get about 5 1000 watters to go in there.then if you get away with it,it would be worthwhile.not for 5 plants.to me the cost to properly wire it would not be worth growing 5 plants.jmo


----------



## msge (Oct 29, 2008)

Just my opinion 
Being in the field of work i am in (land Surveyor) If that place  is even thought about being sold,  then there going to be a survey crew there and realtors and buyers. and all the surveyors i know would turn you in quick. And another thought if any one of your neighbors Up to one sq mile get there place surveyed. they may be crossing your place. Hardly a day goes by that i  don't cross some one's place with out them even knowing i was there 

I think it a bad idea for so few plants


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 29, 2008)

well well..  what wrong with your home? 

lot of DIY grow closet, and lock it up..  also there is great hidden fake grow room..    what wrong with it..?   image yourself growing in that bomb shelter 
you would love to go there frequently  so.. you better off to do that in your house...  you can eye dropping your mojo plants as much you want.. and feel safe..  IMO..  grow safer is better than grow it sorry...


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 29, 2008)

*Convert a spare room? closet? basement? ANYTHING is better than stealing land and growing on it.*


----------



## wakebud77 (Oct 29, 2008)

Stay away from it my next door neighbor said he tried a grow in a 1950's bomb shelter near our houses and that the cops came looking for it when the power turned on in it. On a side note it was perfect to grow in. Came with a 50 ft by 20 ft room with huge pots already down there filled with 50 year old potting soil, light hookups, and two other rooms attached, not to mention a tunnel that dropped out 200 yards away behind some trees... But ya not your property Dont grow there unless you are just playing johnny pot seed and just leaving seeds. too much risk my neighbor got lucky he was just doing a real small grow 1 plant just to see if it would work.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 30, 2008)

why not ask the owners if you can lease the land.if you are intent on growing there.jmo


----------



## Tater (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm willing to bet this person is still in highschool and living with mom and dad.  Hence the reason they can't grow at home it would also explain why they can't have ANY noticeable increase in the power bill because then dad would flip.  Which would also make them a minor and that would further explain the lack of thought in this plan.


----------



## Icex420 (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah true. But not everyone living with a parent is under 18 and in highschool..*caugh* me..


----------



## stully (Jun 28, 2009)

bro just forget about it to risky, if you want to grow and you can't do it in your house go straight guerilla with it. Use the sun they can't trace that to you.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 28, 2009)

I know im not really aloud to say this here but it sounds up your ally. why don't you just grow something a little more squishy. An earthy fruit that loves growing underground. This delectable phalic fruit of the fourth kingdom would only need checking evey few weeks.

this does not sound like a fluffy green dream spot to me.


----------



## nvthis (Jul 3, 2009)

I think he's long gone by now....:giggle:


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jul 4, 2009)

lol shih..........:ignore:


----------



## crozar (Jul 4, 2009)

i need to see these pictures


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jul 4, 2009)

lol thread is from 10/08


----------

